# Modificaiton of HOB filter to avoid CO2 Loss?



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

I have reviewed posts on this forum regarding installing baffles on HOB filter returns to lower the flow/splash back into the tank. Methods have included, putting filter media in the return to diffuse return water flow and to install a peace of curled plastic to deflect the water returning. 

For those who have managed to baffle their HOB filters, will this help with co2 removal from the HOB filter? I have yeast based co2 that is hardly adding any co2 to the water on a 29 gallon tank. I suspect the aquaclear 70 i have on it with its powerful surface agitation is removing too much co2.

On the other hand, since I have a relatively heavy fishload, should i really be considering a canister filter. The Aquaclear does a great job filtering the tank, but again the potential co2 loss. . .

Any suggestions for modifications would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I baffled the filters in two of my tanks about two weeks ago, and CO2 levels definitely increased. The bio-wheels still turn, and the tanks still seem quite clean. I used white filter bags, thread, and rocks... I need to do something a little nicer looking. The best part is that the plants have more space to grow, the floating plants don't get churned up constantly, and my crowntail Betta doesn't have to worry about wandering under the Penguin 350 and getting blown across the tank. So far, so good.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Before I moved to only canisters except in an emergency use situation, I had read about baffling the outflow into a "tube" to minimize surface disruption, filterfloss to minimize, creating a "tunnel to minimize and a few other things. I never did any follow up to see if any of them actually worked.

The one I was most interested in was one that extended the outlet so that it was a diffused return instead of an abrupt drop.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Kypros said:


> On the other hand, since I have a relatively heavy fishload, should i really be considering a canister filter. The Aquaclear does a great job filtering the tank, but again the potential co2 loss. .


A canister filter has so much more media capacity than a HOB. Considering your heavy fishload and your concern for lost CO2 there are no reasons other than monetary for you NOT to switch to a canister filter.


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

yes, I am beginning to think that. I think I will spring for one.


----------

